# anyway to adjust vertec sights?



## crazycarlo (Jun 3, 2009)

I purchased my first pistol not long ago a 96 Vertech/police trade in. With 165gr it seems to be shooting to the right..like pretty bad. Are the sights adjustable? They look fixed but its been a while since ive been around them so I just want to make sure.

And before anyone says it lol ill go ahead and say that eventhough this is my first pistol i am no stranger to them. I carried one for about a year as a sidearm in the Navy and had no problem qualifying with it and shot a 232 out of a possible 240 with one so Id consider myself an itermediate shooter.


----------

